# Big Moe or mama bear



## BigLou80 (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm hopefully closing on a new house in about a month and will be looking to install a wood stove asap as 3/4 of the house is uninsulated brick.

The local craigslist has both a big Moe and a Fisher mama bear for sale. I'm thinking of going with an older non EPA stove as I think they will be more forgiving of lower quality wood than a modern stove, I'm sure any wood I buy in late September won't be super dry and being a contractor I generate several tons of clean dry wood waste a year. I can use the money saving to buy several years worth of wood to season and perhaps upgrade to a more efficient stove in the future.

My two questions are
1) is my assumption about them being more forgiving correct
2) what should I be looking at for problems with older stoves 

Thanks 
Lou


----------



## coaly (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes you are correct about fuel but you're not comparing the same size stoves.
Big Moe is Papa Bear size for 2000 sf and Mama Bear takes up to 24 inch wood for 1500 sf. These estimates are for insulated homes above grade with 8 foot ceiling in Seattle Washington.
Overheating or installing an an alcove or fireplace can warp the large side sheets. Not much to go wrong with a Fisher.
All-Nighter used wood handles which most are gone, but they are still available. If it has air circulation tubes make sure they are not rusted through or rotting out. The pipe is thinner than the 1/4 inch plate steel stove. If it has a blower, that's a plus. Your main concern is the chimney being correct for either stove.


----------



## BigLou80 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I am aware they are different size stoves but beggars can't be choosers.

As for the chimney I agent made it that far but the stove will.be vented through a fireplace flue that appears to be on good shape and the massive center chimney was rebuilt from the attic up.  That being said  it's not a big deal to drop a 6" liner down the flue


----------



## bholler (Aug 13, 2017)

BigLou80 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am aware they are different size stoves but beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> As for the chimney I agent made it that far but the stove will.be vented through a fireplace flue that appears to be on good shape and the massive center chimney was rebuilt from the attic up.  That being said  it's not a big deal to drop a 6" liner down the flue


The problem is neither of those stoves run very well on 6".  And a new stove will need 6".  Also make sure the liner is insulated.


----------



## BigLou80 (Aug 13, 2017)

bholler said:


> The problem is neither of those stoves run very well on 6".  And a new stove will need 6".  Also make sure the liner is insulated.



If need be I can attempt to put an 8" liner unless you'd suggest something else but experience has taught me that getting an 8" liner down an old chimney can be a bear. In all honesty I was hoping to not line that flue.


----------



## bholler (Aug 13, 2017)

BigLou80 said:


> If need be I can attempt to put an 8" liner unless you'd suggest something else but experience has taught me that getting an 8" liner down an old chimney can be a bear. In all honesty I was hoping to not line that flue.


You need to line it


----------



## coaly (Aug 14, 2017)

Both of those stoves require 6 inch.
I think bholler is thinking you have a double door with 8 inch outlet?
You absolutely need to line it.


----------



## bholler (Aug 14, 2017)

coaly said:


> Both of those stoves require 6 inch.
> I think bholler is thinking you have a double door with 8 inch outlet?
> You absolutely need to line it.


you are right sorry for the mistake i really thought he said gradma bear.


----------



## ClarkFamily (Aug 17, 2017)

coaly said:


> Both of those stoves require 6 inch.
> I think bholler is thinking you have a double door with 8 inch outlet?
> You absolutely need to line it.



New to this......Is someone able to tell me which model we have?  Just bought a cabin with this Fisher stove.
Thanks!


----------



## ClarkFamily (Aug 17, 2017)

royrizzle said:


> Looks like a  Grandma Bear .  A Grandpa Bear would be 30" wide top plate .


THANK YOU


----------



## royrizzle (Aug 17, 2017)

ClarkFamily said:


> New to this......Is someone able to tell me which model we have? Just bought a cabin with this Fisher stove.
> Thanks!


Looks like a Grandma Bear III model .  A Grandpa Bear has a 30 inch wide top plate, and i beleive Grandma is 26 inches wide .  Nice looking unit .


----------



## Sully1515 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice stove you've got there!


----------



## ClarkFamily (Aug 17, 2017)

Sully1515 said:


> Nice stove you've got there!


Thank you!  We just bought this cabin and our insurance company is saying it should have a UL plate on the back....and if it's too old, the underwriter will recommend replacing it.  Um....NO!


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2017)

If the stove meets NFPA 211 requirements for unlisted stoves then would the insurance comp. accept that?


----------



## bholler (Aug 18, 2017)

ClarkFamily said:


> Thank you!  We just bought this cabin and our insurance company is saying it should have a UL plate on the back....and if it's too old, the underwriter will recommend replacing it.  Um....NO!


Well i can see several probable issues just from that pic.  First the 8" stove is reduced to 6" chimney.  That violates code and could easily cause performance issues.  It does not look like you have enough clearance behind the stove unless that stone is over noncombustible walls or is a proper heat sheild.  They will also probably want to know the r value of the hearth and conifm it is big enough.  A modern stove would probably address all of those issues and work much better at the same time.  And some insurance companies wont care if it doesnt have the ul tag they wont cover it period.


----------



## Metalmantma (Apr 3, 2019)

Did Biglou80 ever get his fisher or all nighter stove hooked up and insured?


----------

